# [SOLVED] F:\ application not found when trying to play dvd's



## hayhays (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, please can anyone help me? 
When I try putting in a DVD in to my sony Vaio VGN-CR21E laptop it comes up with a F:\ application not found??? 
but runs other computer discs ok?
I have tried seeing if the regain is set wrong but no its correct.
And there is no red or yellow signs in device manager?
dose any one else have any idea what may be wrong please. 
Many thanks
Hayley


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: F:\ application not found when trying to play dvd's*

Computer>F:>Double click and see if it shows any contents.


----------



## hayhays (Feb 18, 2012)

Sadly not no :-(


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: F:\ application not found when trying to play dvd's*

Try cleaning the laser in the drive with a can of compressed air, or lightly with a que tip.


----------



## hayhays (Feb 18, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Try cleaning the laser in the drive with a can of compressed air, or lightly with a que tip.


Thanks, I have tried that but sadly no it still want work :-(


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: F:\ application not found when trying to play dvd's*

Try another drive installed on your system.


----------



## hayhays (Feb 18, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Try another drive installed on your system.


It's a lap top so the only drive I have. Do u think it needs replacing then?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: F:\ application not found when trying to play dvd's*

Try Changing the drive letter in Control Panel>Administrative tools> Computer management>Drive management 

Located the drive change the drive letter to D: or E: if possible.


Your profile states you are running XP which you are in a Vista/7 forum. Which OS do you have?


----------



## hayhays (Feb 18, 2012)

It is vista sorry, I have now checked. I'll try you idea now. Many thanks


----------



## hayhays (Feb 18, 2012)

> JackBauer_24]Try Changing the drive letter in Control Panel>Administrative tools> Computer management>Drive management. Located the drive change the drive letter to D: or E: if possible.


My memory stick drive is D & my SD slot is E. 
Shall I change it to the next letter G. 
But if I do that it come up with a disk management message - some program's that rely on drive letters might not run correctly?? 
(sorry I'm not that good on computers lol )


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: F:\ application not found when trying to play dvd's*

That's OK, when that message comes up, just press *OK*. Put a DVD in and go to Computer and double click the now G: drive and see if it shows you any files.


----------



## hayhays (Feb 18, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> That's OK, when that message comes up, just press OK. Put a DVD in and go to Computer and double click the now G: drive and see if it shows you any files.


Thanks, I'll try that once I get home. I know before when I double clicked on DVD is would open and show the files but just not play?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: F:\ application not found when trying to play dvd's*

It might work.... Can you post the make and model of your machine please. I forgot to ask before. Mainly the Brand and model of your DVD-rom drive. You can find this out in device manager.

Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: F:\ application not found when trying to play dvd's*

Can you read the files on the DVD? in a movie DVD, the files on the root of the DVD disc will be 2 files, *VIDEO_TS *and *AUDIO_TS. *If these files are not on the root of the DVD then it is not a movie DVD. If they are there and your player doesn't recognize it, then try a different player like VLC which will play just about anything.


----------



## hayhays (Feb 18, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Can you read the files on the DVD? in a movie DVD, the files on the root of the DVD disc will be 2 files, VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS. If these files are not on the root of the DVD then it is not a movie DVD. If they are there and your player doesn't recognize it, then try a different player like VLC which will play just about anything.


Thanks very much. I have change the computer now to auto open another DVD player instead of the normal one and now it works  
Problem solved  thanks everyone very much for you help


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: F:\ application not found when trying to play dvd's*

You are very welcome! Please mark the thread as solved by using the thread tools above.


----------

